# ISO '64 GTO/Tempest/Lemans Headlamp Bezel



## MADRES64 (Oct 11, 2016)

We've all probably been there....looking for that last, hard-to-find, authentic part for our restoration project, right? My last piece I'm in search of is the passenger side headlamp bezel for my mothers first car, '64 Tempest Convertible. Of course not realizing 40+ years later after my grandfather ran in to that silly grocery store lamp post, it'd be such a difficult thing to replace/repair. Recently I was at bid for one and in the last mins, was outbid by a $1.00. I have spent months looking for one in at least decent shape. ANY help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MADRES64 said:


> We've all probably been there....looking for that last, hard-to-find, authentic part for our restoration project, right? My last piece I'm in search of is the passenger side headlamp bezel for my mothers first car, '64 Tempest Convertible. Of course not realizing 40+ years later after my grandfather ran in to that silly grocery store lamp post, it'd be such a difficult thing to replace/repair. Recently I was at bid for one and in the last mins, was outbid by a $1.00. I have spent months looking for one in at least decent shape. ANY help would be greatly appreciated!


Don't be upset by the $1.00 outbid. That was all that was needed to win. The winner could have bid $500 over the winning bid, it just takes a $1.00 over the next highest bid - yours. 

Looks like a tough item to find. I did a search myself. I did however find this: 1964 1965 Pontiac Acadian Beaumont RH Head Light Bezel Used GM | eBay

The Canadian Beaumont/Acadian was a hybrid Pontiac/Chevy. Looking at the '64, the grille has a resemblance to the Pontiac grille. It looks like it may be quite similar. It seems to be a little different on the verticals between the headlight buckets at top and bottom. Might be able to improvise on these or black them out? Just a suggestion. Not a crazy price, so I might take a chance if it looked close. You could also contact the seller and maybe get some dimensions or a better photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## MADRES64 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you PontiacJim ~ I will certainly check it out! I will update what I find! Have a super day!


----------



## MADRES64 (Oct 11, 2016)

It did not match.....I will continue "The Search"!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MADRES64 said:


> It did not match.....I will continue "The Search"!


Sorry to hear it, but thought it might have been a shot. You might want to check with a few of the Pontiac used parts suppliers and ask them. They might be able to recommend someone whom they think might have your part. Try *Franks' Pontiac Parts* if you have not already shot him and email. Click here: Frank's Pontiac Parts

Hope that might help.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Facetoobs has a couple of handy groups. 1964 - 1967 GTO LeMans Tempest and Pontiac Pickers are a few. There's a guy named Andre Rayman I've dealt with a few times on 64 stuff, he might be able to help. I know I don't have anything usable in my stash...


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Here is a pair listed on E-Bay- 1964 GTO LeMans Tempest Headlight Bezel Right Left Set Pair 64 Goat Pontiac | eBay

I see these listed quite often, some in great shape some totally trashed. These were easily dented and I doubt you'll find one in mint condition; if you do it will cost $$$-depends what you want to pay. I did see a NOS set some time back & it went for $600. FYI, the headlight rings are the same and will fit either side-NO specific left and right even thought the listing states left & right.


----------

